# muscle spasm?



## Scotteik36 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have had my hedgehog Rosie for about four months now. She is only about 8 months old. I noticed a while ago, that when she has found a good place to hide and rest, she seems to have these muscle spasms or twitching. But it is her entire body that is moving. She has done that consistently whenever she snuggles up next to me or under my blanket but i haven't seen her do it in her own cage (that could be because i can't actually see her under her log). I just wonder if it is the same kind of thing as dogs circling their bedding spot before they lay down, or if it could be a sign that she is cold or something.

Thanks!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

As weird as it is, the twitching thing seems to be normal. Mine did it more when they were younger, but seem to have grown out of it now.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc does it a lot. I actually asked about it a little while ago, here's my post:

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7747


----------



## Scotteik36 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks! sorry for not checking more thoroughly.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

No biggie, sometimes its hard to find the subjects when searching, so things repeat.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't be sorry, it's always better to ask and be sure than to wonder.


----------

